
George Soros: Mark Zuckerberg Should Not Be in Control of Facebook - whhone
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/01/31/opinion/soros-facebook-zuckerberg.html
======
burger_moon
> Speaking at a cocktail party in Davos on Jan. 22, Facebook’s chief operating
> officer, Sheryl Sandberg, repeated the worn Silicon Valley cliché that
> Facebook is trying to make the world a better place.

How out of touch is Sandberg, yikes. The hubris of a FB exec still clinging
onto that old phrase after everything they've become associated with.

This being written by Soros and not an article about something he said makes
this message much more interesting. He's putting FB on blast in public forum,
it's a much louder message.

> In 2016, Facebook provided the Trump campaign with embedded staff who helped
> to optimize its advertising program. (Hillary Clinton’s campaign was also
> approached, but it declined to embed a Facebook team in her campaign’s
> operations.)

Will this become a theme for all elections? Does FB also do this for other
elections and in elections outside of the US?

It feels like a bit of a dirty game to embed your engineers into a political
campaign.

------
tomohawk
Creepy billionaire complains that another billionaire isn't doing what he
wants. Yawn.

